# Soft paws - any testimonials here?



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Been thinking about getting Soft Paws b/c Stephen refuses to use any type of scratching surface. And, as she's gotten older (4 1/2 now), she plays a lot rougher and sometimes really catches us without meaning to.

What experiences has everyone had with Soft Paws? Any negatives?

Thanks!

p.s. She also seriously fights the claw trimming - how long does it take to apply the Soft Paws b/c I can only hold her so long! :x


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Well I just tried soft paws for the first time with my 3 cats, sometimes they hate getting their nails trimmed and put up a good fight, with cats like this you HAVE to use 2 people, have someone help you, and it will go much quicker and easier.

The soft paws have stayed on pretty well, except for Asim who is just determined to always get some off, lol. It's been about 4 weeks and the other 2 cats still have all of theirs, which I'm expecting them to fall of anytime between now and 2 weeks. 

Works well, no more accidental scratches or hurting eachother! 

It can take a while for your cat to get used to them, and leave them alone.


----------



## JenUrich (May 9, 2003)

I'm awaiting my arrival of SoftPaws to come in the mail, yay!

Here's the thread that I had started about capping:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2278


----------



## hollie9 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Put soft paws on a week ago, first time*

The side claws were too short and I couldn't get them on those.

One fell off but the others are still all on. I wish they would give you more of the pointed tubes you put on the glue since it seems like you have to use one each time one falls off.

If these work out it will be a godsend, no more furniture scratching. I am redecorating and what a wonderful feeling to be able to get fabrics I really want.

I hope it doesn't become a real hassle to have to put them on all the time. And what if they don't fall off and the claws get ridiculously long?

I notice my cat can't jump up high on the counter like he used to and he does spend time outdoors so I worry a bit about him.

So far so good.

Hollie


----------



## Tigre (Dec 13, 2003)

I used Soft Paws on my cats about 8-9 years ago, when they first came out. I thought the idea was awesome. However, my cats would chew and pull them off, hurting their claws and the surrounding area. In hindsight, I wish I would have never have used them. I only used them for about a 6-7 months, and to this day, they are still sensitive around some of their paws.

I hate to put a damper on what could be a great solution, but know this is a possibility, so you can decide what is the best thing to do.

I ended up getting a tendonechomy (probably butchered the spelling of that!). I wished I had done this first INSTEAD of putting my babies through the experience with the Soft Paws - especially since it's had such a long term affect on them. The procedure is a tiny incision and they cut the tendons in the paws so they can't use their claws. It requires no stitches (just a dot of glue), and both cats were running around in no time (my oldest is only 6 pounds, and she was running around by the next day). All you have to do is trim their nails. They can't scratch a thing, and it's worlds apart from de-clawing. 

I have heard of a couple of vets not supporting this, but let me tell you from my experience, they are CRAZY. My cats would have been in a MUCH better emotional and physical state, if I had not put them through the 'torcher' of the Soft Paws. Check it out, and if you're vet doesn't support it, they don't know enough about it... find ANOTHER vet. It really is the most wonderful procedure, with the least amount of impact to your cat.

Best of luck to you!

Tigre


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Tigre: That procedure has its downsides too, one of the reason not all vets will do it. Plus some vets only offer it instead of the declawing, but any self respecting vet will not state that all cats should have it. Other considerations is that they only promote it for the money, and/or they promote it to prevent people from declawing. It can also make your cats form behavoiral issues. 

If your cats did not take to the soft paws, then why did you continue to make them wear them for 6/7 months? A lot of cats are sensitive about their paws or toes being touched, doesn't mean it's directly related to the soft paws. Do you apply them correctly?
You also run the risk of their claws getting caught on something, and them ripping their claw out, which requires an immediate trip to the vet, that is highly dangerous, with soft paws this problem is eliminated if you cat takes to it. 

I would try the softclaws/paws first before resulting to any drastic procedures.


----------



## hollie9 (Oct 30, 2003)

*My cat is ripping them off too..*

I noticed he only has a few left on his claws. I was planning to put them on again tomorrow, I read that sometimes cats will tear them off at first then get used to them. The claws do feel he has torn them into mishapen claws now.

I can see why you tried for a few months, supposedly some cats take that long to adjust. I hope my cat will adjust, I'll try again.

Yours is the first story I've heard where they didn't work. Thanks for the tip.

I don't know if I can do that procedure, my cat does go outside and hunts, I think he would notice his paws not working anymore. My cat is 11, how old were yours when the tendon work was done? Would you let your cats outside like that?

If these soft paws don't work I don't know what I'll do. Please tell me more about the tendon work. Can they still climb up on scratch posts? Can they protect themselves at all?

Thanks,
Hollie


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Hollie: It is not safe to put softclaws/paws on outdoor cats, even ones that are indoor/outdoor. They have no defence for themselves.

The procedure you are asking about would also leave your cat defenceless and no would probably not be able to climb trees or a scratching post, but could jump from level to level on a scatching post, climbing a tree is different, you cant' simply just jump into them all the time. I would disscontinue the use of the soft paws products, and just let him have his nails so he can protect himself. 

New furniture is not a reason to take a cats claws away, please do not declaw him or cut the tendons because of any new fabric you are getting, you have to think of this from the point of view of the cats too. If you want to continue to use soft claws, and protect your furniture, then it would be best to keep him as an indoors only cat, that way he can still be happy and not worry about getting harmed outdoors, and you can have your furnature.


----------



## Veda (Aug 30, 2003)

Tigre said:


> I used Soft Paws on my cats about 8-9 years ago, when they first came out. I thought the idea was awesome. However, my cats would chew and pull them off, hurting their claws and the surrounding area. In hindsight, I wish I would have never have used them. I only used them for about a 6-7 months, and to this day, they are still sensitive around some of their paws.


How do you know they are senitive around their paws from the soft paws and not from the tendonechomy?


----------



## hollie9 (Oct 30, 2003)

*After 3 weeks...cat trying to get them off*

Veda, good question!

My cat is trying like the devil to get them off, biting and licking but so far only 3 off. I really hope if I keep putting them back on he will stop trying to get them off.

The Soft Paws site says they do lick them a lot at first and you will have to replace them more often at first. God I hope that is the case here.

I just couldn't give him surgery.

He is 11 years old, he has had asthma since a kitten but doesn't seem to have any really bad attacks. Is my cat considered old now? He doesn't act it but maybe I've detected him slowing down a bit about jumping up on high things.

As cats age do they stop scratching as much?

Soft Paws comments?

Hollie


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

11 years is considered to be a senior in general terms yes. Even though some cats can live to be much older then that! 

My cats too licked and chewed to try and get them off for a good long time, for the most part now, they just ignore them. 
Asim is a stubborn one, so I had to replace his a lot when he pulled them off, but it's not that bad. 
They have lasted about 5 weeks now with this gang, I think the last of them are falling off now. 

Good luck! Keep at it, and reward him for being a good boy for letting you put them on with a treat :0)


----------



## hollie9 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Soft Paws have been on 2 weeks...routine for putting them on*

I posted before that they had been on 3 weeks but now seeing my previous post, they've been on 2 weeks.

My cat bites them and three have come off. Since they were going to last about 4 weeks, I didn't replace his tear offs thinking they all would fall off soon.

Any SoftPaws users have a routine for putting them on...do you replace fall offs if it is almost time to put on a full set? If so, each Soft Paw will be on a different schedule for replacement and you'll be working all the time replacing.

There must be a routine that makes sense, what is it?

Hollie


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

I haven't personally been using them long enough to develope a routine yet. 
If it's early on I do replace ones which fall off, other wise right now I'm just waiting for the rest of them to fall off before I replace them.

I think I used too much glue this first time, as I was afraid the cats would be very stubborn with trying to get them off. But now that they are used to them, next time around I will use the recommended amount of glue and see if they all fall off pretty much around schedule.


----------



## hollie9 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Thinking mine are too small...using bitter apple*

I replaced the missing ones last night and some don't seem to fit right. The side claws are bigger than the rest of his claws, the Soft Paws only go on part way and the tips stick way out, making his claws much longer than they normally would be. Do you think this means I should get large size instead of medium?

He bit and pulled off the last set, injuring one of his claws so it was tender. I sprayed Bitter Apple on his paws this time and he hasn't touched them. Hooray!

Archie is an american domestic, he is long, not near the size of a Maine **** cat. But if these soft paws are so small they only go partway up his claw, maybe I do need larges for the big claws?

Hollie


----------



## asic (Dec 30, 2003)

my cat has been on soft paws for over 2 years. She is an indoor cat and I had no problem starting soft paws with her. For her, there is no routine. I check her paws daily to make sure none has come off because she soon as she realize one of the soft paws is out of her claws, she heads to my furniture and dogs. I only put soft paws to her front paws since there's no point of using them for the hind paws, saves quite a bit of money there. And they last about 5-8 weeks, depends on which claw.

so yes, i definetly recommand soft paws for indoor cats!


----------



## hollie9 (Oct 30, 2003)

*asic...thanks for the info*

You're the only person I've heard from who has used Soft Paws so long. It's interesting that your cat knows they fall off and start on the furniture. I wonder if the cats never stop scratching the furniture but we just don't know because the Soft Paws prevent damage?

Do you find you are replacing a Soft Paw often, like every week? Do you use just one size?

The medium size fit pretty well on my cat's front paws except the side claws which are bigger. The mediums fall off those right away. I just bought large size today and will use them on the side.

So one has to be very vigilent about the claws or the cat claws the furniture again...I was hoping the Soft Paws would train them to not scratch the furniture.

Hollie


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

Softpaws won't retrain your cat not to scratch on the furniture alone. Softpaws just prevents them from doing any damage while the cat is scratching on the furniture. Some cats are selective about the surfaces they scratch on. You may have to try different kind of post, sissal rope, carpet, or just plain wood in different locations around the home. Some cats prefer the backside of the carpet. Have you tried putting a scratching post in front the place your kitty scratches?

You could also try a product called Sticky Paws or just use double stick tape. You just put the tape over the spot where the cat is scratching and that will deter the cat from scratching. But you need to provide her with a place that it is okay for her to scratch.

I have used Softpaws in the past. Scrappy didn't have any problem whatsoever with them. She tried to pull them off at first but she got used to them. Badness, on the other hand, never stopped trying to pull hers off. I think part of the problem is that she is long haired. Some of the the fur between her toes was accidently glued in with the nail caps. It must have been uncomfortable for her! I haven't used them since because it was such a struggle to get them on the first time. I simply don't have enough hands to keep the fur out of the way, hold her and put the nail cap on!!!  :roll:


----------



## hollie9 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Yes...*

I have a scratch post right in front of the favored furniture and the furniture is covered with Sticky Paws now. I'm hoping I can take it off once I am sure the Soft Paws are working. As I said, 2 fell off because they weren't the right size.

At first Archie bit and licked at the Soft Paws non stop. Since spraying Bitter Apple on his paws he stopped that and although I haven't sprayed him recently with it, he hasn't started fussing with them again.

Too bad about your long hair cat, are they working on your other cat?

Hollie


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

I haven't put them back on Scrappy either. Scrappy is alot smaller than Badness. I figured she needed her claws during their rough play sessions. 

Ah...sticky paws all over the furniture. LOL! Been there, done that. I caught Scrappy pulling the Sticky Paws off with her teeth. heehee :lol: "Clever girl, oops, I mean BAD KITTY!"


----------



## asic (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't think soft paw can really stop a habit. But it is just so much more humane to do then declawing. Furniture is not the only thing i'm "protecting". My dog here is so mellow that he doesn't even move when my cat drops by and give him a slap on the face. But he does end up with all kinds of scratches on him. 
My cat had no problem fitting w/ only one size of soft paws. But I guess different cats are different. Sorry to know that u might have to buy different sizes.


----------



## hollie9 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Called Soft Paws*

Called Soft Paws 
They told me my cat needs large size all the way around because the caps don't slide on all the way up to where the claw meets the skin.

I complained that I would be going through hundreds of those tubes that attach to the glue bottle if I replace them one by one. They are sending me some extras free. I'll have to end up ordering about 100 extras though if I'm going to use Soft Paws throughout my cat's life.

Are you Soft Paw users going through a lot of those tubes?

Hollie


----------

